# 6 week meltdown till Graduation



## shortstuff (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok I know I have been gone and I feel horrible right now.  My eating has been horrible and I really have not been in the gym more than once or twice a week in about 1-2 months.  I have been so wrapped up in school and trying to find a job for when I move that the gym and good clean diet has gone on the back burner.  However, I can not go on feeling how I do and looking the way I look because I feel and look awful.  So no pictures for anyone right now until I feel I am at a place that I feel comfortable.

A good friend of mine set me up with a diet that I have used before but it is in mens portions that I have tweaked to be where I need it.  I am also using Beverly Nutrition products as well as the new T-Rex from AF.com, oh and don't forget the good ole Glucorell-R ALA.  So below is my breakdown for food and workout days.  

Meal 1- 5 whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2 grapefruit, 4 MassAminos & Liver Tabs(every meal), multi vitamin, calcium and cit c, R-ALA

Meal 2- 3oz cooked turkey burger, 1/2c brown rice R-ALA

Meal 3- 1scoop Muscle Provider from Beverly, 2tsp Natty PB (if post workout minus PB and add 5 strwberries) 

Meal 4- 3oz cooked chicken breast, veggies and 1tsp flax (add 1/3c brown rice if Post workout and minus flax)

Meal 5- 1scoop Muscle Provider, 1tsp PB

Meal 6- 3oz cooked Turkey Burger, veggies, 1tsp flax

Workout Schedule:

M- HIIT, Back/Bi
T- 30 min cardio AM, Shoulders
W- HIIT
Th- 30min Cardio AM
F- HIIT, Chest/Tri/Abs
Sa- 30min Cardio AM, Legs
Su- OFF

I am glad to be back and hope to see my goal of losing the pudge I have accumulated over the last couple of months.  XOXOXOX-Pam


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 7, 2005)

Well I had an acupuncture treatment and massage therapy on Saturday to deal with my stress and sleeping problems which has fueled my lack of gym because I have been too damn tired.  I also am taking some herbs that she recommended and I finally slept well last night so I feel very up to working out today.  Plus to make sure I have time to hit the gym I am going to write it in my planner so I can not plan over it.  Today's workout will consist of Back/Bi and HIIT post workout because I did not have time to do two seperate workouts today since I have meetings at school and class tonight.  So here my workout will be as follows, and please feel free to give opinions on better workouts.

Back/Bi
Lat Pull Downs
One arm DB rows
bent over BB rows
close grip pulldowns
Straight arm pushdown
Bis
BB curl
incline curl
Hammer rope curl

HIIT on stairmaster


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 7, 2005)

OMG ... welcome back SS


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks NT, it felt soooooo unbelievably good to workout again.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome back SS


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey!!!!  How are you doing????  I read yoru journal every once in a while, but how are things?


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok had a great day today and greta workout!

Lat Pulldown- 10/75, 9/90, 6/90, 5/90, 5/75
DB row- 27.5/10, 27.5/9, 27.5/8 (i started dwindling in strength lol)
BB bent over row- 50/9, 50/9, 50/8
close grip pulldown- 60/10, 75/9, 75/9
straight arm pull down- 40/9, 40/9, 40/8
BB bi curl- 20/10, 20/9, 20/8
Db incline curl- ( i was sooooo weak) 10/9, 10/6, 7.5/4, 7.5/9
DB rotating curl- 10/9, 10/9, 10/8

HIIT stairmaster 30 minutes, sweated up a storm and legs were very full after this


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 8, 2005)

Today was another great workout, I think I am finally in the zone. 

Chest/Tri-
Smith Press- 20/10, 40/10, 50/6, 40/8
Inclince BB Press- 10/10, 15/10, 20/4, 15/4, 10/5
Crossovers- 20/10, 25/5, 20/4, 20/9, 20/9
DB Incline- 22.5/10, 22.5/7, 17.5/4, 22.5/4, 17.5/4
ez bar pushdown- 60/10, 60/7, 60/5, 50/3, 40/4
rope pulldowns- 40/9, 40/5, 30/5, 30/6, 20/3
Dips (assisted)- 110/10, 110/6, 120/4, 120/9

30 minutes cardio on elliptcal (had a midterm to study for this morning)


----------

